# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 > سوال: نرم افزار تبديل كد C++‎ به كد اسمبلي

## m_jalaly

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزيزم
من نرم افزار تبديل كد هاي C++‎ به زبان اسمبلي رو ميخام ... خيلي فوريه
 لطفا كمك كنيد.......

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

نرم افزار هاي ديباگر و دياسمبلر، اين قابليت رو دارن. ولي كدي كه در نهايت توليد ميشه، به درد تحويل پروژه نمي خوره. چون اضافات زياد داره و فهميدنش هم سخته.

----------


## m_jalaly

ممنون از لطفت
اگه ميشه لينك دانلود نرم افزارو برام بزارين ممنون ميشم

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

اگر ميخواين فايل هاي Turbo C رو ديباگ كنين از اين كه اتچ كردم استفاده كنين. غير از اين نميشه.
وگرنه سرچ كنين disassembler و debuger ، براتون كلي نرم افزار مياد.

----------

